# Scroll saw foot switch



## YorkieT (23 Sep 2013)

Hi,

I have decided to buy a new scroll saw, it will either be a s/h Hegner or a new Axminster AWFS 18 and I was wondering how easy it would be to fit my own foot switch?

I have a really nice foot switch that came off a spot welder, nice solid construction.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## martinka (23 Sep 2013)

Should be straightforward, depending on what sort of switch is used in the the footswitch you have. Check the wiring with a meter, or open up the footswitch to check it. It needs to a be a momentary switch - press for on, release for off. I suspect a spot welder switch might be a little bit more complicated, but I could be wrong. Even if it is, you could probably swap the existing switch for a microswitch from Maplin.

Martin.


----------



## YorkieT (23 Sep 2013)

martinka":vjouz1iq said:


> Should be straightforward, depending on what sort of switch is used in the the footswitch you have. Check the wiring with a meter, or open up the footswitch to check it. It needs to a be a momentary switch - press for on, release for off. I suspect a spot welder switch might be a little bit more complicated, but I could be wrong. Even if it is, you could probably swap the existing switch for a microswitch from Maplin.
> 
> Martin.



Hi Martin,

The switch is as you say press for on, release for off, just the usual live, neutral and earth so not entirely sure how to wire this in between the machine and the feed?


----------



## loftyhermes (23 Sep 2013)

Yorkie, if the saw has a NVR switch it will have to be bypassed and then the foot switch can simply be used between the socket and the machine.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## redmoorphil (23 Sep 2013)

Hi Yorkie,
I had trouble getting a wiring diagram when I bought a foot switch so posted one on this thread:
found-a-decent-foot-switch-for-my-scroll-saw-t70311.html
Hope it helps you out.
Before deciding on a saw check out what others have said on these forums. I bought an awfs18 and ended up getting are fund and then buying a hegner - best decision I have made. Would definitely recommend a s/h hegner above the AWFS but make sure you get the new type with the quick release tension lever on the top arm.
Phil


----------



## martinka (23 Sep 2013)

loftyhermes":301idv35 said:


> Yorkie, if the saw has a NVR switch it will have to be bypassed and then the foot switch can simply be used between the socket and the machine.
> happy scrolling
> Steve



t'ain't nessy celery so, Steve. I took my NVR switch out at one point, but put it back in after i stood on the footswitch a couple of times. I've since put the footswitch in a block so I can't accidentally stand on it.

Martin.


----------



## nadnerb (24 Sep 2013)

Hi Yorkie
I recently bought a foot switch on amazon for about £10. I used a trail extension socket so that I have 4 plug points working off the switch so I can use dust extraction as well. It works well and means when I stop the saw, the extraction stops as well. Also it was a doddle to wire up cause all you need to cut is the extension lead
Regards
Brendan


----------



## YorkieT (24 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, excellent as always :wink: 

Alan.


----------



## ChrisAB (3 Oct 2013)

Hi Folks
Just wondering if any kind of foot switch would do to fit my Hegner. the reason I ask is that my wifes sewing machine has packed up but the foot switch is ok it is a press to go and release to stop kind. If it would be ok my next question is how do I wire it in to the Hegner?

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## ChrisAB (3 Oct 2013)

Just seen redmoorphil's wiring diagram.
Thanks
Chris


----------

